# German Shepherd Dog Training Book?



## mikeschmeee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello,

Morres, my 1 year and 4 month old German Shepherd needs to be trained. I was able to quickly train him with basic commands but some commands will not work all the time. He doesn't like to listen to certain commands while on walks, mainly, "come" If I'm walking off leash and he goes the wrong way due to a scent he picked up I can quickly say, "Morres, This way!" and he'll come rushing towards the direction that I'm either point at or walking towards. But if I say, COME! he'll just sit there, even I have some tasty treat! However, if I say "COME!" while inside the house, he books it towards me! He'll even sit down and reach out to "shake" then he'll even lay down after that. He's a smart cookie but for the most part he doesn't like to listen to certain commands, especially when we're outside.

I have a few concerns as he likes to whine while someone is eating at the dinner table. He'll bark for about one or two minutes when someone leaves the house. He loves my brother so much that he loves to jump on my him whenever he comes over, thats his own fault though as he taught him how to jump on him 
He also pulls while on a leash and although hes not that heavy about 70kgs he sure is strong! I've been working on "heel" with him and he's getting better but I can still feel the pull. There are a few more things but for the most part I think he's ok. However, I still think he needs ALOT of training. I'd really like for him to listen very well no matter what! and I really mean that. 

I'm pretty sure he lacks a lot of other basic training and although I'd like to post every single question that I have on this wonderful forum, I think it might be a good idea to pick up a German Shepherd training book? Not sure if one exist but I'm mainly looking for advice from fellow German Shepherd dog owners. To be honest, I'd really like my dog to be trained like those German Shepherd police dogs that listen to EVERY SINGLE command no matter what the situation may be, but hey... one can only dream right?  

If anyone would like more detailed information I'll be more then happy to write out a complete expository essay for all of you explaining exactly what Morres does in order to get a better idea of how to train him correctly. 
Anyways let me know what you guys suggest. Any information is greatly appreciated as always. 

Thanks
Cheers
Mike


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think there's anything in a training book that you couldn't find out about on this forum (for free) if you started a thread in the training section to ask how to do certain things. People link training videos and articles here a lot - and offer plenty of advice for various methods to try when one thing may not be working.

Books are great - especially the ones that help you gain a deeper understanding of how you communicate with your dog and how your dog communicates with you - but I don't think training "how to" books are all that useful because you don't get what you get from seeing a video or ... even better ... working with a trainer who can observe the two and give you suggestions on improving your training and communication. Books don't do that.

I think your big training "problem" between inside and outside are the number of distractions. It's easy to have a perfectly-behaved dog inside your own home, the environment where the dog is most comfortable and least distracted. This is why you teach new commands at home, then proof them by working on them in more and more distracting places before you can really say that your dog "knows" them. If the dog doesn't do the command under distractions, it's usually because you've not worked on them under distractions.

I would simply work on "come" in different places outdoors - working on a long line so you can reel the dog in if he chooses to ignore the command. Actually, I'm not really a fan of letting a dog off-leash if he doesn't have a very solid come command, no matter what's going on.


----------



## rex2012 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just curious as to how much a puppy's firsts shots are in Ottawa , Ontario


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Just curious as to how much a puppy's firsts shots are in Ottawa , Ontario


You may want to start a separate thread in the health or puppy areas of this forum. But your best bet to finding out costs would be to call around to various vet clinics in your area - not all charge the same fees.


----------

